# Maverick/Blazer Trade Proposal



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm a Bull fan.

Assuming he's actually healthy and just has a fake injury to go on the IL:

Tariq-Abdul-Wahad 

for

Ruben Patterson

The Maverick get a talented problem. Would it be worth it? Could 1 bad apple be contained? They give up squat.

The Blazer give up a talented problem. They get squat.

They both play the same positions, have 3 years left on their contracts that are of similar size and both are of similar age.

Maverick salaries 

Blazer salaries


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mav Fans would do this so quick but Im sure that Nash would be murdered if he let this happen.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Mav Fans would do this so quick but Im sure that Nash would be murdered if he let this happen.


Im talking about the Blazers Nash not ours.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Im talking about the Blazers Nash not ours.


I don't see that would have made any sense the other way.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see that would have made any sense the other way.


you know theres people on this board how just live to nit pick.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Is Wahad really injured?

I was just thinking that since the Blazer are now supposedly in "clean up the image" mode that they might just like to get rid of Patterson and wouldn't require equal basketball value. Derek Anderson would have to be back and playing first however. 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## eXXplicit (Dec 16, 2003)

Tariq was supposed to be the STEAL of that trade with the Nuggets two years ago when Van Exel came. But Ruben Patterson would be a lopsided trade because Ruben can play basketball and to be on the bench would be an even bigger boost for the Mavs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see this trade ever happening...of course the Mavs would do it, but who would propose this (to either team?) The blazers wouldn't ask for Wahad, and the Mavs wouldn't talk to the Blazers without the name Rasheed in the sentence.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

You have to be kidding right...what a joke. Patterson is a great energy player coming off the bench. Wahad is limited to the bench itself. He is a complete waste and his contract is a joke.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

How about this one?

Portland trades: 
SF Rasheed Wallace (16.8 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
SG Ruben Patterson (6.7 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 23.1 minutes) 

Portland receives: 
SF Josh Howard (8.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.1 minutes) 
PF Antoine Walker (16.5 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
PF Tariq Abdul-Wahad (16.5 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
PG Tony Delk (6.6 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 16.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.0 ppg, +6.5 rpg, and +2.9 apg. 

Dallas trades: 
SF Josh Howard (8.4 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.1 minutes) 
PF Antoine Walker (16.5 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
PF Tariq Abdul-Wahad (16.5 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 5.1 apg in 37.9 minutes) 
PG Tony Delk (6.6 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 16.3 minutes) 

Dallas receives: 
SF Rasheed Wallace (16.8 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.7 apg in 33 games) 
SG Ruben Patterson (6.7 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28 games) 
Change in team outlook: -8.0 ppg, -6.5 rpg, and -2.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Take note that Tariq's Numbers are all screwed up.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I hear they want Najera in the deal, too. NO!! We should try to keep him. And no Schilly I don't like that trade.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> How about this one?
> 
> Portland trades:
> ...


There is no way Josh Howard is traded by the Mavs with his very low rookie contract.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The latest rumor has Sheed for Jamison-Najera-Delk.


----------

